# 1977 Toro 826 (31763) Help!



## HiQ (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey Everyone! Sorry if this has been covered before, but I'm brand new here. I just received an old 1977 Toro 826 from someone that said it ran before, but the last time it ran (4 years ago?) there was some black stuff coming out. It was free though so I'd like to try and get it running again with hopefully not too much cash invested.

I pulled the tank and drained the old gas. It had a tiny bit of rust so I'm letting some vinegar sit in it for now and hopefully that'll clean it up.

Plug looks good, but I'll grab a new one for it next time I'm in town.

I opened the oil filler and the oil actually looks really good. Doesn't mean I won't change it, but I'm completely lost with what I have here.

Does anyone have a manual or anything for this bad boy? I know it's 2 stage and thus 4 stroke? 8HP. 26". That's about it. Or if anyone has some info on what kind of maintenance I should be looking at doing to get it up and running. Also any advice on what the black stuff leaking out could have been? Engine oil? Anywhere to look first or just try and get the maintenance done and fire it up and look for the ooze?

Thanks!


----------



## HiQ (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh also... Can I run Rotella T6 in this thing? I try to use it for most of my engines, but I just want to make sure. I don't see a dip stick either. Do I just fill it till till its almost coming out the neck of the small filler hole?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF HiQ. Here are a few links to help you get the Toro back in running shape.

Toro two stage manual, not showing your model, but most of the models are similar to yours. 
http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf
　
Briggs & Stratton engine service manual
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B%26S%20Service%20Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf

(Page number 8 shows the oil capacity for each model engine number)
　
Toro 31763 parts list
http://www.partstree.com/parts/toro/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/31763-826-toro-826-snowthrower-sn-7000001-7999999-1977/


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum HiQ ! i would also suggest spending some time on youtube watching some of donyboy's vids before you get into it to deep.


----------



## HiQ (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks guys. That'll give me a start anyways. I'm really hoping I can just do fluids and I'll be away to the races. It never works out that way though


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post some pics of this black stuff you speak of. use 80/90 w non syn gear oil or white lithium grease in the gear box. think about new belts also. any other questions feel free to pm me, anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## HiQ (Dec 6, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Post some pics of this black stuff you speak of. use 80/90 w non syn gear oil or white lithium grease in the gear box. think about new belts also. any other questions feel free to pm me, anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


Thanks man. I'll have to try and get some pics if I see it leaking at all. I don't see anything tell tale, but it is covered in a nice layer of dirt/oil/etc already. Need to give this thing a clean.

I did a quick engine oil change and the gas tank is cleaned and has some fuel in it. Have some fuel leaking near the fuel filter (maybe just old line issues) so I'll try cutting a little off and maybe it'll be tighter or I can replace it all. The carb bowl looked clean as a whistle.

Edited...


----------



## HiQ (Dec 6, 2016)

The plot thickens. She fired up. Needs choke or she backfires out the exhaust badly. I assume it's way lean? I guess I could adjust the fuel mixture screw, but I'm gonna take another look at the carb first. I assume it must be partially blocked or something.

Next issue is the auger spins a bit even with it disengaged. So is that a belt tightness issue or is there a clutch that needs to be adjusted?

Finally when I do engage the auger, it doesn't seem to spin any more than with it disengaged. Might all be cured by fixing the above issue?

Thanks again guys. We're getting there!


----------



## HiQ (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm dumb. Never had a snowblower with individual wheel clutches. Apparently those have to be pushed in for it to move. Duh. Wow I feel dumb. Still only goes forward in 2 and 3. 1 doesn't really do anything. I'm guessing that's something that just needs to be adjusted?

Ran it with some choke and it cleared a little snow. Didn't want to push it as I assume it's lean so I pulled the carb again. Gonna check out that engine manual that was linked above and give it a quick clean.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You are going to have to adjust the auger engagement lever. but like I said get new belts first.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*First gear on those are slower than a turtle crawling. I just use 2nd on "SR".*


----------



## HiQ (Dec 6, 2016)

Okay... New belts and a plug on their way. Cleaned the carb a bit and had to order a new gasket for where it attaches to the elbow head pipe thing. I had the cover off and it looks like it was blowing out on the rear side of that gasket. Might explain the mess on the side of the engine and the lean condition? I used some hondabond on it for now (all I had sitting around), but I'll swap it out when the new gasket shows up. Haven't tried firing it up since the hondabond went on. Hopefully that'll clear it up. Thanks again!


----------



## HiQ (Dec 6, 2016)

Hondabond held up for now. Engine is running like a champ. Just need the new belts badly. As soon as you put any pressure on the auger it just stops spinning. If you put it in reverse it will normally kick it back in, but it's all but useless as is. Once the new belts go on I can adjust it all and we might be away to the racers. Thanks everyone!


----------

